

eNom DNS is down - davidw

I have a bunch of domains registered with eNom and also use their DNS.  None of them are reachable.  It appears to be a big problem:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;search?f=realtime&amp;q=enom&amp;src=typd
======
joelennon
Yep, we're affected too. Will migrate elsewhere first thing tomorrow. Any
recommendations? Thinking AWS Route 53.

~~~
stevekemp
Route53 does have a powerful API, can be wrapped with git (e.g. dns-api.com)
and hasn't had any 100% outages ever (so far).

------
davidw
They've been down for around a half an hour now:

[https://twitter.com/enom](https://twitter.com/enom)

No ETA.

Seems to be back now.

